#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Poem Thread

## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

Okay, so, throw down your current feelings in poem form, or in any other form for that matter. Just make it TRUE. I'll get it started:

_rising in heat
candy cane fallings
wheels roll nowhere buttercup angel
souls go for nothing down the street
beautiful things don't fly
but they can if you're willing to swing swang
_

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

Woo!  :Big Grin: 

I hope everyone posts poems!

Tubular thoughts as well. I'm going to bed.

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

Stars spilled down
snowing
covered conscious buried
bye bye

----------


## VIRAL

Ooh poems! Your asking for it now!


Non-Scripted

There is no fate but what we make
and destiny is but a fake
the seer's power all in vain
the playwright is on cra...(edited)...aine
remove me from the sister's loom
for yesterday has met its doom
abandon now the winding road
untie the knot, delete the code
the graven seal has ceased to be
and nothing is the policy
don't try to tell me how it is
the gods have gone to take a whiz
impossible is obsolete
surrendered like a dog in heat
destroy the chains, the pillory
the prophecy, it ends with me

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

a river of fields and flowers
a riverbed
thoughts blushed
long brunette hair
feet on cool grass and a smile
red lips and blue eyes
cold root beer
french bread, cheese and pepperoni

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

> Sun is shining.
> Angels are singing.
> Happiness reigns,
> in my mind.
> 
> Simple enough.


Simple poetry is the best poetry imo  :Smile:

----------


## VIRAL

Am I the only one who did rhyming poetry here? What is this, haiku day? Some of those are allright, though.

----------


## VIRAL

Hahaha! I love it! Stratego rocks!

----------


## chanel

lol thats good miss.peal funny as well :Smile:

----------


## VIRAL

Stratego was my 11th birthday present.

----------


## Plarkenstorf

> a river of fields and flowers
> a riverbed
> thoughts blushed
> long brunette hair
> feet on cool grass and a smile
> red lips and blue eyes
> cold root beer
> french bread, cheese and pepperoni


Like it, though I can't help but feel a little guilty reading it, was conveying that feeling your intention?

----------


## VIRAL

"Don't say it VIRAL... Dont say it..." I'll say it anyway. Crochet?

Anyway, here's another poem about psychiatrists. I think you like...

Diagnose This!

The dreaded hour has come at last
no time to make you see
so help me, save me from myself
I'll drag you down with me
I see you as you really are
you've done the devil's work
the piper plays a manic tune
it's time to go berserk
the world is shifting on its plane
it's turning upside - down
the raging flood is spilling through
I'll watch you as you drown
there is no mercy left for you
forgiveness ran away
I wallow in insanity
for that is here to stay
so slay me with your mighty pen
I've slain you in my heart
destroy you as I write these words
you psychatric tart

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Rofl, I like it.

Though a psychiatrist would probably say something like that your desire to be unknowable and abstract is a paltry defense mechanism.

----------


## VIRAL

No, I don't even know how to. I didn't know you get paid for giving advice. I could do that job. Then again most of us on this site probably could. If you wanna see more poetry, check out my site VIRAL on MySpace Comedy - Comic Clips, Funny Videos & Jokes. I'll catch ya later!

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

> Like it, though I can't help but feel a little guilty reading it, was conveying that feeling your intention?


Guilt? No. Just a memory of mine in the clear pictures that I remember it. One of the more innocent times  :Smile: 

Please explain why you got that feeling though? I am _extremely_ curious.

And Mrs.Peel, that poem effing rocked lol. 

I prefer non-rhyming poems, well for myself at least. Rhyming is one thing, but, I prefer to paint with words like colors. Or even to put words to thoughts that defy words, or well at least try  :Big Grin:

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

An orchestra of quiet night
green tortoise seattle
free beer in the fridge
old mans flu syrum:
sliced lemon
sliced orange
worschtischier(??)
tabasco
thera-flu
airborne
garlic
tomato
honey
boiling water
while drinkin a beer, gone in 12 hours he says
leave the rhinds

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

> . I didn't know you get paid for giving advice. I could do that job. Then again most of us on this site probably could.


Ha, too funny!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Plarkenstorf

> Guilt? No. Just a memory of mine in the clear pictures that I remember it. One of the more innocent times 
> 
> Please explain why you got that feeling though? I am _extremely_ curious.


A guilt that you let things change irrevocably.

----------


## VIRAL

Here's one:


I choose to live

i wait for what the next day gives
enlightened now, i choose to live
i'm fallen but i'm heaven sent
above the rest, i wont repent
from babe to man to curmidgeon
i'll take the trip, i'll have my fun
clutch my pathetic book in fear
i'm righteous, wicked, staying here
no need to put an end in sight
i'll seize the day and breathe the night
for joy i crave, for freedom, thirst
see you in hell but you go first
obituaries read with ease
i'll live long, break my enemies
in riches or in poverty
this place has got something for me
this thread of fate, this plot i sow
may good Atropa let it grow
i'll drink the wine, piss in the fountain
i'll brave the seas and climb the mountain
weakness gives up but might persists
the choice i make is to exist

----------


## Plarkenstorf

You choose to exist? How?

----------


## VIRAL

By choosing to live instead of to die.

----------


## VIRAL

Call me Fiend

If I could tell them how I feel
become the change and make it real
the life has made them deaf and dumb
but something wicked this way comes
the augur is the mourning dove
I will ascend and rise above
a greater danger drawing near
a thousand hearts in mortal fear
a thousand flames will burn as one
a thousand songs in unison
I'll be the one to earn their scorn
and from their hate a god is born
no more illusion, no more lies
when everything is compromised
enlightenment at last is gleaned
my gift to you, just call me Fiend

----------


## isis

untitaled.

never to talk,
ever to walk,
dumb to what i've seen.

at childhood's end,
i'll need a friend,
to hear where i have been.

to join the chase,
and thus displace,
this soul, you must be keen:

place the husk,
that speeds youth's dusk,
at feet innocent and clean.

----------


## VIRAL

I liked that one, Isis.

----------


## isis

> i liked that one, isis.


thanks it is my favert one that i have wrote a long time ago

----------


## S33k3R

Lightning flashes...thunder crashes...
The mists part to reveal a tattered, long haired and unshaven wreck of a man...
Stumbling and falling through the driving rain...
He falls to his knees and throws his head back 
Shouting in defiant fury at the cruel Gods of fate..

"I CAN'T BELIEVE ITS NOT BUTTER!!1"

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

Whoa, I thought this thread was gone! Weird to see it here again.

Lol @ seeker. My kinda poetry.  :Big Grin:

----------


## VIRAL

Wrathfix

Ab-so-lu-tion
never felt as good as this
watch salvation slit its wrist
nail you to the crucifix

one so-lu-tion
cancerous you sicken me
wallowing in misery
sacrificial offering

vi-cious wi-shes
nominate, abominate
eviscerate, incinerate
terminate, anihilate

yes yes yes yes
paroxysm blossoming
nihilism reveling
sanity unraveling

ru-in-a-tion
desecrate the sacrament
holiness irrelevent
heaven now is impotent

vin-di-ca-tion
kingdom come, my will be done
I am not the only one
"burn it all" is so much fun

vi-cious wi-shes
nominate, abominate
eviscerate, incinerate
terminate, anihilate

yes yes yes yes
paroxysm blossoming
nihilism reveling
sanity unraveling

no more sa-vior
gonna be your enemy
you will never conquer me
this is how it's gotta be

what's your fla-vor
feed the hungry, take a hike
soylent green is what I like
sacrifice to feed the reich

re-sol-u-tion
sorry man, it's not ok
gonna make it go away
you are just so yesterday

ab-sol-u-tion
never felt as good as this
watch salvation slit its wrist
nail you to the crucifix

...You think you know my hate? You don't know sh**! Give it to me!!

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

VIRAL if that is not already a song then it should be. I had music going in my head the whole time reading it. Total death metal material you got there. 
Really good.

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Peter had a peculiar little habit.
An arcane fascination with his rabbit.
One day his compulsion was to grab it.
From the kitchen mother told him just to "Drag it,
In here the pantry's barren gonna stab it."

----------


## VIRAL

Thank you, running around naked on fire. That's what I was trying to do.

----------


## Veneficus_V

Some poems, that i wrote when i was younger, enjoy  :Smile:  

*
Compass of a Madman*

By ~VKA~

*Stanza I*

North to the south And east to the west i once knew a man who could teach me this best,interesting it goÃ¢â¬â¢s and hopefully he knows but i never did quite think he could ever come so close, not close enough to see on any given day, but close enough to taste it even if just to say.
*
Stanza II*

Yours is a fight? I can give you that my friend but is it just a hope to see it? words are spiraling around mind hoping for you to find the one to press against your lips and solve your hearts desire. Great golden arches shimmer above your head and yet to the other side is a gate of red.

*Stanza III*

The nights are colder now, the ice and snow mean little to me but the chill of the bone is not from the air but his feeling of being there. I would hope he could see it and my oh so precious hopes come to fruition for now IÃ¢â¬â¢m just the hallow on his back ,the hallow deep inside, Hes heading North, ill go south in time.
*
Stanza IV
*
What of the east? well its forever a spiral of the sand for a long forgotten land, no ice there oh none to be had , and as for the west it will drive you mad, these parallels to the main sight are were they adore their gods in a sin-full fright, he wont go there never in a thousand years the only truth is north and thatÃ¢â¬â¢s what i fear.

*Stanza V
*
What if its wrong? what if its the gaze of the fallen? what if this whole manipulation is that of what i could not seeÃ¢â¬Â¦ the east is north and the west comes to me? i cant tell any more, everything slipped a long time ago.

*Stanza VI*

The polarityÃ¢â¬â¢s flourish as we head our separate ways, ever closer but so much apart the ways of the road are the same but miles apart in opposite directions, All i see is what i know is gone, to his road much the same but that tears the bone.

*Stanza VII
*
WestÃ¢â¬Â¦ no not there, i will never go there,someone speaks a whisper and it shifts again, dam the bastards and their shifting sands, i sought him out long ago does it twist for him ? does it become undone? never! but i cant stop it , your the faithless fools that deny nothings left.

*Stanza VIII*

He heads ever north he fought his way through the lies and deception all in the name of truth, he arrived just on time, i feel so sorry for him, on the edge of the world now more alone than before, he arrived to the past , north had moved outward to the sounds of the horns.
*
Stanza IX*

IÃ¢â¬â¢m trailing in this spiral , west then south then east but down, never to meet my companion at the Jewel of Norths crown. What is this place? why do i see everything that shouldnÃ¢â¬â¢t be? why do the faces forming in this place only want to laugh and say his name.

*Stanza X*

He is at this juncture, i saw it well , in a sleepless night just before he fell, A flick of the wrist is all it took, open the door and take a look, he did. IÃ¢â¬â¢m so sorry he did.All those hopes and dreams all those elder ways, destroyed in a glance from the mere mortals hands, My part was stable in it all despite the spiral.

*Stanza XI*

He came to see the spiral, The lands between held in a perpetual state of unknowing much like the land dry in the midst of a whirlpool. Everything held together by this unknown lightÃ¢â¬Â¦ My friend.. i cry for my friend hes stared into the universe and all it held.

*Stanza XII*

We stayed station, The north and the South , forever watching these spirals slowly twisting around, encroaching inward and opening there mouths, bit by bit its taken away , the fight? not for us we die before that long off day.

*Stanza XIII*

Sitting here above it all all neither North , East , South or West at all, beyond the laws and into the unknown we sit here watching together for the cradle far below, ive never been more scared , Ive never fully known , the time is fast approaching for the final trumpet to blow.

*Stanza XIV*

To those whispers, those sallow whispers that never leave the mind, call to all within the spiral poisoning their mind, One is left, just the one , but he is still a child, the innocent will force destiny to be done.


*Inside the Princess Screams

By ~VKA~*

*Stanza I*

Charming to be sure, what IÃ¢â¬â¢ve seen in this time is far more widening that what one would have come to expect,To see the shadows in their eyes , to see the depths of endless and yet perpetual madness that lurks just beneath, this is what was come to be known as the second coming, but i for one knew it would not be the last, never to rest that is their fateÃ¢â¬Â¦

*Stanza II*

Spirals of the endless tunnel sway each and every way, the flames push forward and the singing siren is pushed away, Yet somewhere towards the end, perhaps a mile or so away, the tunnel nears its end at the ending of the day.

*Stanza III*

Onwards fast as hellfire , only minds to inspire the insight to what was going on is lost upon most that watched, only those that taught the faith, only those that sit and wait will see the outcome and this travelers benign fate.

*Stanza IV*

Through the other side, the miracles at work, the one slim chance to end it all sits before in that eternal dance, but the wheels are still in motion the path has not yet taken form, To wander still and endlessly in search of the juncture that has been calling out before this woman was even born.

*Stanza V
* 
A Dove flys across my path and still im yet to know if anything if nothing i will ever dare to say call home, my only slim ambition is to move forward but the times are ever changing, even if i do say i find it quite amazing, the essence of this place is something i have sensed before, never understood, never questioned but know it all along.

*Stanza VI
*
Try to step forward i guarantee you cant this place exists neither here nor there in a perpetual state of Ã¢â¬ÅcantÃ¢â¬Â, not known to the naked eye but like a spiders web so silky white impossible to see, only my eyes are to see , only i am to know or so at least it seems, so at least it seemed in this eternal idealism that exists only in the mind.

*Stanza VII*

To look is what they seek, to look upon it all, watch the buildings crumble and fight against it all, no dignified reason only the perpetual fuel of hate, the fuel without cause for a madman sitting in wait so far away from the chains that bind him here, what a perfect trap what a perfect fate, now sit you lowly bastard never will i let you free from your own insipid fate.

*Stanza VIII*

Suddenly they take notice these would be spiders that weave there web all at once do turn their heads, a bright red beacon in the middle of there eyes suggest no more than the end of life but i must let them come , let the come to me and be undone for IÃ¢â¬â¢ve seen you fools before, not now but in the lands of the crown and ill be damned if i let you bring it down.

*Stanza IX*

Hail to the land of my fathers and they will be here again, only if these mad prophetic beasts are slew and stop the spiders silk that remains, IÃ¢â¬â¢ve only but a hope IÃ¢â¬â¢ve only but a cause to look into those demon eyes and remove the tigers thorn, that painful infected paw will never be so anymore if to reach reason with the forgotten and gone is insanity then IÃ¢â¬â¢m the Queen of Lunatics.

*Stanza XI*

It could have been simple as i once though but for my best efforts it still was turned to naught. A key has many parts , the different notches that turn the lock , all as important as the other working as one, IÃ¢â¬â¢m lost here, god help me anyone help me.

*Stanza XII*

Caught inside the darkness waiting for the next notch my fears all around me i try hard not to watch, the time will come for repentance and the sweet taste of victory will once again reach my mind wait for other 7 and be meek about the time, its just a grain of sand in this eternal waiting game for cause and the price ill gladly play the game.

*Stanza XIII
*
That silk of destiny still manages to spread and dreams of darkness come to all at times and slowly fill ones head, the humble to acknowledge the fools they do ignore living life day to day in a repetitive prison of bore.

*Stanza XIV*

Consequently its going to pass, right above theirs head none will take head to the warnings until thousands of their own kin are dead, wake up to smell the roses they died so long ago made rotten by that spiders silk that infected the beauty of the realm.

*Stanza XV*

Sitting at the doorway she died, never to move never to speak but without the minds eye , more will come to the same fate but in the end all will be done and all will be one to cease the turmoil of shadows that has befallen us all, that is the riddle of the Shan that is the riddle of the Shet to speak to the open door and slowly through it step.

*Stanza XVI*

Ride a train and die in pain that way it goes, all that would be sympathetic are foolish though they donÃ¢â¬â¢t know, the way its going is so slanted only those in fortunate position of the light dare step into this catacomb of night.
*
Stanza XVII*

Screams of a thousand years seem like a milenia of lifetimes to me, that bastard i see him so close, i want to scream, help me? why donÃ¢â¬â¢t you help me? IÃ¢â¬â¢m telling what to do yet nothing is done! is it that far gone? is it all to late, whats the destiny of my fate, my tears are falling and no ones seems come to save and unite me.
*
Stanza XVIII*

Watch as it all falls down the sounds the beauty the smells and sound IÃ¢â¬â¢m going to show you things as they come to pass, time is a illusion and a bad one at that.

*Stanza XIX
*
To look into those eyes, the time has not yet come, all to soon my bastard friend, and your silk will come undone.

----------


## Lokia_Zos

Corner of the housed sissle in the look in Winneriff who had Drix and De-time neighbors, which he knocked upon to save the fetters. They both yelled, errant sons of "Come on out, upright friend. there," without d downward in "Well, let's hit his left knee. said.
"Alright, Shering a single gether, we carheriff Mashburn Just as Detect-b dropped his gas gun in his arms full-door. "Mashburn his head." He, Hendrix on tits high above hard with the back inch by the door. Cre is clinched fists along the do-down in Spasprang, part VD jerks, till they burned. Raised LTH his ghastly took one step, arms relaxed, BANGED with Ed and his well aimed Ched in the Empty. Smote the left of his eyes and had the region of his short back-blood blew swayed forward seeming Spra. Then he fell like special skin. No on his hips. His were peeled feelings, for his skull tumbled over ghastly flap-o-fast, his head chin. Sherriff found a terrific God, Boys that is and all their danglingness and rigid above the opening left by his right foot, the latter ankle and his em-BANG. Anotlot in a peculiar It, struck her and then bent all-force in a UA second. His shoulder just free spasmodic collar bone, they fell unemployed-assholes through thud upon the OND ribs. This prone pro-downwards, his arms fullwards, he was and is bloody part of ****. A course as tangent to the feeling about in the wound and round and round in circles, many main loads rip. They fell in Vain jagged coarse.
Chest cavity as the slaughter! Nal-parts are available for the right lung and The Ozarks Sin. Outer part of online at the American Left Lung. War!

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

> Corner of the housed sissle in the look in Winneriff who had Drix and De-time neighbors, which he knocked upon to save the fetters. They both yelled, errant sons of "Come on out, upright friend. there," without d downward in "Well, let's hit his left knee. said.
> "Alright, Shering a single gether, we carheriff Mashburn Just as Detect-b dropped his gas gun in his arms full-door. "Mashburn his head." He, Hendrix on tits high above hard with the back inch by the door. Cre is clinched fists along the do-down in Spasprang, part VD jerks, till they burned. Raised LTH his ghastly took one step, arms relaxed, BANGED with Ed and his well aimed Ched in the Empty. Smote the left of his eyes and had the region of his short back-blood blew swayed forward seeming Spra. Then he fell like special skin. No on his hips. His were peeled feelings, for his skull tumbled over ghastly flap-o-fast, his head chin. Sherriff found a terrific God, Boys that is and all their danglingness and rigid above the opening left by his right foot, the latter ankle and his em-BANG. Anotlot in a peculiar It, struck her and then bent all-force in a UA second. His shoulder just free spasmodic collar bone, they fell unemployed-assholes through thud upon the OND ribs. This prone pro-downwards, his arms fullwards, he was and is bloody part of ****. A course as tangent to the feeling about in the wound and round and round in circles, many main loads rip. They fell in Vain jagged coarse.
> Chest cavity as the slaughter! Nal-parts are available for the right lung and The Ozarks Sin. Outer part of online at the American Left Lung. War!


Hey I like this! This is what I try to do with my writing. It's so free, no boundaries. And I LOVE making up my own words. I developed a style sorta like this just from doing so much free-writing. Anyway, cool.

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

> Thank you, running around naked on fire. That's what I was trying to do.


No seriously man, that's like, professional grade death metal lyrics and flow IMO. Kinda reminded me of Deicide.

----------


## Sitra Ahra

Never ending suffering within the throes of all that is causal.
We must rise above such to a throne of ultimate DARKNESS.
The Black Flame that separates us from those unworthy of even death!!
Heed my call! Come now and envelope this realm in thy unholy graces.
Extinguish all existence, for it has yet to prove worthy of itself and never shall!
I command thee to unleash yourself and your mighty rage!
Destroy all causal forms so that we may at once become closer to our origin.
I long for the slumber from which I was taken.
O Ancient Ones, may your essence dissolve all that I am and set me free.
TOHU! BOHU! CHASEK!
Become one with my will and lead me to thy unscathed presence!
AIN SOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Guide me to thy land of almighty non existence!
THE VOID BEYOND ALL LIFE, DEATH, FORM, AND ORDER!!!
For once I reach thy realm, I shall be at peace within Azoth for it is there that my essence has emanated.
So be it . . . . . 
It is done . . . . .

----------


## VIRAL

Mein Kopf! (my head)

I am a person, not a thing
so keep your meathooks off
your cotton pickin' fingers out
it's not a horse's trough
you want to get the best of me
objectify a man
I'll never be your property
as if you give a damn
you'll give a damn when it's your turn
to dig your shallow grave
when Hell is smiling up at you
so much for free and brave
so get a clue and take a hint
avert your beady eyes
and stay the Hell away from me
or win the final prize

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

fall fall down into dark
roll with dreams on abyss hills
paralyzed matter
romping through astral tidal waves
sea-salted with a million lives
no past, no future, no present
only IS

----------


## VIRAL

Thet's good. You should read "through the gates of the silver key" by H.P. Lovecraft. You might like it.

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

> Thet's good. You should read "through the gates of the silver key" by H.P. Lovecraft. You might like it.


Thanks Viral! Sounds familiar, I will check it out.  :Big Grin:

----------


## VIRAL

Abyss Sermon

The moon and stars to rule the night
no solace whatsoever
the stones of fire beneath our feet
this cross shall sting forever
in ruin and in exile now
exempted from the game
this hole forever in our hearts
we'll never be the same
forsaken to the very last
a wintery embrace
the light has taken everything
may darkness lend us grace
how precious is this liberty
the liberty of sin
when all is lost there's nothing left
to take from us again
this never ending penance and
this never ending search
exalt to death the bastard god
rejoice and sing the dirge
we sing the blessed requiem
his name upon our lips
no righteousness to save them from
the shadow of eclipse
subdue the mighty tenement
and seize the pearly gates
no destiny but what we make
eternity awaits
forsaken by the covenant
now nothing is forbidden
deliverance shall come at last
and all shall be forgiven

----------


## VIRAL

Was he a junkie?

----------


## VIRAL

You should give me his number  :Big Grin:

----------


## VIRAL

What a shame. Why would somebody cheat on such a good poet as yourself? Good job with that poem, but if he is not a junkie I don't get the needle reference.

----------


## wanderer

.......I am vacated, placated, sedated and staring in the glass screen reflection of my life.

Upon the screen faint words appear, do they guide me, lead me?
Or do they burn a trail of mockery, hate and spite in my wake as they stalk me?

Blindly, I search for a willing recipient to the words in front of me. 
As I search I wonder. 
Are they words of mine or words from another?

Did I imagine them?
Did I dream them?
Did I hear another whisper them?
Did a ghost or spirit whisper them to my subconscious unbeknownst to my conscious?

The words offer peace, war, jest and sorrow.
Promises of guidance, love, healing and hating.
The price remains as always hidden.
My promise however is never hidden.

Who leads the hand that types the words?
Who commands the mind that leads the hand?
The words are cryptic.
The mind is hidden, the answers are lost in a world forbidden.

Everyday spent is another day wasted.
Another language written that is forever forgotten.
A lustful sin remains unspoken.
The devil inside continues, unbroken.

And.... so forever I shall remain.
Vacated, placated, sedated and staring in the glass screen reflection of my life.........

----------


## VIRAL

"Bastard" isn't a bad word. It means someone who does not know their father or is a "love child" as Jesus was.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

i think that the use of profanity in such works helps bring out the mood and passion of the writer.

----------


## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

doors worshiping idiots

Body: flim flam bogo jam, a giraffes hatred of nuclear contents. a beautiful bright, theme music, death death death, banana yell hoo ha, fucking jig nig the apple plate all the ay to the big desk office, suckin on a big monkey dick. Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ju ju juice. SLang it down your throat open jamboree, standing in tight pants outside of a fucking slave hork, yeah yeah yeah, we all know, so and so did this back in such and such and i listened to germs blowing bullshit horns down susceptible mispelling teens bungholes. eat my jimmer pie full slow backing, from the big town, ee dow dow, chicken, haw to give to cow low tow tow, ha joo ta give to honk ta junk na na know know, tha charles thata night to chow chow tow, my chew chaw babe to bye bye a corn blow, chee chong chong to my babe, well alright, passionately, give up your lives, give up your lives, you fucking idiots, i eat mo chicken, i eat mo chicken, burn our city, burn our city, right now, well i woke up and i hoo chow chawn nowd, and no nueron snaps brighten up cept for those that turn to 104.1 the mix and slap away awkwardness cause it's so bad isn't yeLL?

----------


## VIRAL

Andromeda In Chains

The shackled lady on the stone
a constellation fixed
the music of the spheres and thrones
and Acheron and Styx
they sing a litany for her
to ease her bondage pains
she makes her empire where she hangs
in exile and in chains
condemned forever to the rocks
she listens to the songs
of heaven, earth and Styx below
and of the seraph throngs
the seraphs left her stranded there
for all the world to know
defiantly her shining stars
like angry embers glow
celestial her countenance
looks down on everyone
in majesty she holds her head
above despotic suns
alone she hangs, alone she reigns
a sentance spent apart
her beauty is forever more
a starry work of art

----------


## angeress

I will have to invite my pal Georgiaa here soon, now she can write a great poem. :Smile:

----------


## Everbound

Civilized eyes show only lies,
existing only to hypnotize,
civilians greed,
makes them bleed,
with no compromise.

----------


## Seyk

> Andromeda In Chains
> 
> The shackled lady on the stone
> a constellation fixed
> the music of the spheres and thrones
> and Acheron and Styx
> they sing a litany for her
> to ease her bondage pains
> she makes her empire where she hangs
> ...



Absolutely loved it :Smile:

----------

